
When to Sell Your Employee Stock? (2017) - rafaelc
https://blog.wealthfront.com/sell-employee-stock/
======
indemnity
I’ve only ever sold stock options and RSUs ASAP, never regretted it, even tho
stock is up 40% compared to when I first started getting these incentives.

The extra cash has helped me (1) buy a house which has appreciated way way
more than the stock would have in the past three years (2) substantially
reduce risk of my wife stopping working for a few years to raise our children
(3) fund our retirement investments better.

------
wolco
Selling right away makes the most sense but I worry about the social aspect of
everyone holding and getting rich.

